# [Webchats] Microsoft Windows Vista Webchats by Vishal Gupta & Shantanu Kaushik



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey guys

Me and "Shantanu" are going to host a few interesting Windows Vista webchats for Microsoft. Today MeraWindows announced the news as well as the schedule:

*www.merawindows.com/Forums/tabid/324/forumid/55/postid/17987/scope/posts/Default.aspx

The schedule is as following:

*Expert - **Webchat  Date - **Topic

* Shantanu - November 13  (12:00PM-1:30PM) - Introduction to Windows  Vista
Vishal Gupta - November 20  (12:00PM-1:30PM) - Speeding up Windows  Vista
Shantanu - November 27  (12:00PM-1:30PM) - Understanding Advanced Features  of Windows Vista
Vishal Gupta - December 4  (12:00PM-1:30PM) - Windows Vista  Customization

Following link will have all the details soon:

**www.microsoft.com/india/communities/chat/default.aspx*

I'm very excited about it and I hope you guys will like the webchats.

Thanks to Microsoft and MeraWindows for giving me this opportunity.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 10, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## shantanu (Nov 10, 2007)

really ! is it so ? thanks for letting me know lol... ! i didnt know that you posted this here .. thanks vishal


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 10, 2007)

^^ np.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 10, 2007)

wow...i wanted sumthing like this...gr8 job vishal


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 10, 2007)

wat u guys eat?

awesome!!


----------



## alanpaladka (Nov 10, 2007)

Awesome bros. Congrats and All the best!


----------



## onlytanmoy (Nov 10, 2007)

really nice job mate..i have visited n bookmarked ur site as well.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Nov 10, 2007)

Awesome news


----------



## prateek_san (Nov 10, 2007)

awesome guys ... keep up the excellent work .....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 11, 2007)

Thank you so much guys for your sweet words.


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 11, 2007)

oooo!!wow!! vishal HATS OFF to u n SHANTANU too

congrats n all the best


----------



## mkmkmk (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## shantanu (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the great words !


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 11, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for the great words !


some more comming
GREAT WORDS!!
GREAT WORDS!!
GREAT WORDS!!
GREAT WORDS!!


just joking
You guys rock


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Nov 12, 2007)

Two people of Digit Rocking the World .....

G8 guys


----------



## Pathik (Nov 12, 2007)

great work.. 
btw sorry i wont be able to see those.. my net sux..


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 12, 2007)

congrats guyz me too not available stupid mid-terms are here again


----------



## RCuber (Nov 12, 2007)

ok now what can be asked and what cannot be asked?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks guys.  

@charan
I'm afraid of it.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 12, 2007)

WOW! Awesome! Good going. Now, hope you have a good showing. 

(Heh, heh. That rhymed. )


Do you guys get paid for any of this? And Shantanu is supposed to be a Microsoft employee, right? Can Microsoft employees themselves become MVPs and host webchats?


----------



## Rajesh Pandey (Nov 12, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> congrats guyz me too not available stupid mid-terms are here again



Exactly Stupid Mid Terms are here !


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 12, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> WOW! Awesome! Good going. Now, hope you have a good showing.
> 
> (Heh, heh. That rhymed. )
> 
> ...


Nope.


----------



## shantanu (Nov 12, 2007)

no we guys are not paid for it.. and we are hosting these webchats.. its a community work. and we are doing this as a favour.. and any M$ MVP can do this.. not only me..  and there is nothing wrong with being an employee and being a MVp  , thanks for replies all of ya.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 12, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> no we guys are not paid for it.. and we are hosting these webchats.. its a community work.



Exactly !!  you guys help others in the community and its voluntary. these guys are "NOT" salesmen


----------



## New (Nov 12, 2007)

wow..


----------



## DigitalDude (Nov 12, 2007)

^^^^

the wow starts now


----------



## shantanu (Nov 13, 2007)

* first webchat starts in 20 minutes at @ 12 noon sharp.. you are invited to login through the link on first page by vishal.. *

thanks


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 13, 2007)

I am in
[edit]
Damm...
can't enter as it only allows windows version of any broswer.
so can't attend it


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 13, 2007)

Good luck


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 13, 2007)

Use opera and edit site prefs to mask browser as firefox.
I got in that way.

Regards,
ray


----------



## shantanu (Nov 13, 2007)

thanks memebrs for attending the chat session ..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 13, 2007)

It was really a great webchat shantanu. Thanks for the whole info. 

To all who did attend it!

The webchat transcript will be available soon at the link given in first post.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 13, 2007)

great budy....
all the best


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 14, 2007)

Hmm...will be joining the 20th novembar webchat


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 20, 2007)

97 minutes remaining in my Webchat. 

Webchat has started guys.


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 20, 2007)

i am comming there


----------



## shantanu (Nov 20, 2007)

congrats man.. i was sleeping .. sorry


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 20, 2007)

^^ Yeah. I know. You were sleeping in rajaai. 

@Gary4gar
Thanks for coming buddy.


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 21, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^ Yeah. I know. You were sleeping in rajaai.
> 
> @Gary4gar
> Thanks for coming buddy.



Welll time was short my many question remained unanswered


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 21, 2007)

^^ Yep. I know. There were plenty of questions and the time was not enough to reply all of them.


----------



## shantanu (Nov 27, 2007)

Join today ! Third webchat in the series from @ 12 noon.


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 27, 2007)

damm i missed this one
chalo will read the logs


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 3, 2007)

Guys

Tomorrow is my "Windows Vista Customization" webchat. I hope you all will come to enjoy it.


----------



## anandk (Dec 3, 2007)

grt; congrats 

heck, i just noticed this thread ! lol.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 4, 2007)

^^ Thanks. 

Hey Guys
Only 1.5 hours remaining in webchat. It'll start on 12:00 PM today. 

Webchat has started. So go fast and join it. 

*www.microsoft.com/india/communities/chat/default.aspx


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 4, 2007)

damm missed it again, my college net sux big time


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 4, 2007)

^^ No problem buddy. It was really a great webchat. 
There will be more in coming days.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 4, 2007)

^^I tried joining but they asked for live id (I guess hotmail email id) but I din't have any so..


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 4, 2007)

great and useful idea


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 4, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^I tried joining but they asked for live id (I guess hotmail email id) but I din't have any so..


then create one, if you don't want a lie id then get a passport id


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 4, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^I tried joining but they asked for live id (I guess hotmail email id) but I din't have any so..


You can convert any e-mail ID into Live Passport using following link:

*www.passport.net/

Just check the "*Use an e-mail address you already have*" section.


----------

